# Whats next for CAAD?



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone know what Cannondale is planning for design improvements for the next CAAD version, CAAD13? Is it this year or next? I guess we all saw the EVO coming, just wondering why the CAAD development, if any, has been quite. 

Gus


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

gus68 said:


> Anyone know what Cannondale is planning for design improvements for the next CAAD version, CAAD13? Is it this year or next? I guess we all saw the EVO coming, just wondering why the CAAD development, if any, has been quite.
> 
> Gus



CAAD13? What happened to CAAD 11 and 12.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Right, sorry meant CAAD11, I was thinking auto model years,


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about what C'Dale will do next. I suspect that there isn't that big of a push for aluminum frames any more, and the CAAD 10 is damned near flawless. I see them sticking with the 10 design another season or two at least. Would be cool if they could do that, lower the price a tad, and introduce a wider variety of components, better wheels out the box. Make the aluminum bikes more attractive to customers, especially now that the price between the SuperSix and CAAD 10 are realtively close...say a CAAD 10-4 Rival compared to a SuperSix 105 or SS Apex


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No changes for the 2013 CAAD... It will still be CAAD10.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I've heard from a very good source that the next gen CAAD frames will be thinner wall alum reinforced with carbon fibers in the inside.supposed to be lighter and more comfortable. no news on whether this will be a 2013 or 2014 frame.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

veloci1 said:


> I've heard from a very good source that the next gen CAAD frames will be thinner wall alum reinforced with carbon fibers in the inside.supposed to be lighter and more comfortable. no news on whether this will be a 2013 or 2014 frame.


I wonder how much truth there is to that. I would think that reinforcing aluminum with CF would make for a rather expensive frame.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> I wonder how much truth there is to that. I would think that reinforcing aluminum with CF would make for a rather expensive frame.



If true could be an epic frame like the SystemSix.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> I've heard from a very good source that the next gen CAAD frames will be thinner wall alum reinforced with carbon fibers in the inside.supposed to be lighter and more comfortable. no news on whether this will be a 2013 or 2014 frame.


As another member remarked, that would increase the cost of production for the CAAD10, perhaps beyond Cannondale's profitability margins. The company ended it's foray into Aluminum bonded to Carbon fiber tubes with the System Six. 

Besides, will you actually realize any weight savings by bonding carbon to aluminum? I see plenty of aluminum wrapped stems that aren't any lighter than their full aluminum counter parts. I'm uncertain that the economics or the physical benefits would make sense in this application.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I doubt there is any weight savings at all/mininimal with the carbon / alum. combo. I still ride a Six with the carbon stays and fork. I think the carbon is there more for trend/compliance rather than weight savings. I love the bike, but don't really see a big advantage.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree that the cost of this supposed rumor would be high and the weight difference negligible, but if it helped improve upon the already great road feel and stiffness I would be for it. 

Just not sure I see cannondale not leaving the CAAD all aluminum. Would then need to change name to CAACD for Cannondale Advance Aluminum-Carbon Design.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This is an interesting question that noone can answer quite yet. Since the CAAD 5, the CAAD has been the king of the hill. Noone can even imaqgine what Cdale has up their sleeve. The CAAD9 was so advanced that it seemsed like aluminum couldn't get any better. then the CAAD10 arrived and amazed everyone. Even hardcore CAAD9 guys that have ridden the CAAD10 were amazed. Any criticism about it has to do with the welds and the fact it's not made in the USA anymore. Other than that, it is a major step from the CAAD9. I have a buddy that rides an Evo and he also has a CAAD10-1 and he says that the ride is the same. I've heard that quite a few times from others as well. Aluminum is what made Cdale who they are and they are staying true to it even if they are selling the higher profit margin carbon bikes. That's just business. They still market the CAAD as an Elite race bike. that should tell you where the CAAD stands. Aluminum will be around for a long time. I know that in my area, the local teams that ride Cdale are riding mostly CAAD10s. Amazing bike no matter how you slice it. I'm willing to bet that the CAAD11 will amaze us in ways we never imagined,,,, just like every other iteration on release.


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> lower the price a tad


Considering this year's 10 4 went up in price ($1,800 to $2,000) and the cranks got downgraded...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> I wonder how much truth there is to that.


NONE, that member is just trying to yank our collective chain to see who will buy into what he is selling.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a hypothesis: now that Specialized has released the all new S-works Allez / Allez Race, I think Cannondale will probably have to think more seriously how to amaze us with a new CAAD11.


----------



## Dsam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

The S-works Allez never made it into the line up of the Allez builds. It is rumored that they may make like fifty of them. The new Allez Race is over priced for what you get in my opinion. The new CAAD line up beats the new Allez line up all around, also my opinion.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dsam2 said:


> The S-works Allez never made it into the line up of the Allez builds. It is rumored that they may make like fifty of them. The new Allez Race is over priced for what you get in my opinion. The new CAAD line up beats the new Allez line up all around, also my opinion.


Yeah, I know what you mean concerning the price and build specs on the Allez Race. I was hoping that they would be competitive with the CAAD line, maybe foster some real competition in the aluminum frame market...especially with companies like Jamis jumping on board. Kind of have to wonder what Specialized was thinking.


----------

